# Chainsaw Leaking Bar Oil



## babzog (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe it's normal, but my Husqvarna 357XP leaks bar oil like crazy.  There's a little adjuster screw on the bottom to determine the amount of oil that gets fed to the chain and the greatest concentration of fresh oil seems to be around that screw.  I haven't fiddled with it much and it's not been abused so I'm kinda at a loss as to why this thing is leaking.  Might not even be from that screw, could be from elsewhere and just pooling there.  Anyone else have such a leaky saw?  What would be causing this?  Remedies?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 21, 2011)

Need to really know where its coming from. Could be a crack case.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 21, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Need to really know where its coming from. Could be a crack case.



+1. Seen that more than once on a Husky.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2011)

Happens occasionally with my Husky.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think I have ever had or used a saw that didn't leak at least a little bit of oil on whatever it happened to be sitting on.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 21, 2011)

maple1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I have ever had or used a saw that didn't leak at least a little bit of oil on whatever it happened to be sitting on.



Darn sure some leaky one out there, but I have 3 saws that do not leak.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 21, 2011)

My 357 leaked like crazy too. Sit it on a towel or sit it on its side with the cap a little loose so pressure doesn't build in the oil tank from change in baro.


----------



## lukem (Nov 21, 2011)

The cap on my 361 leaks.  I need to get a new cap, but for now I just lay it on its side.


----------



## pen (Nov 21, 2011)

There are 5 of us who cut firewood regularly together.  All 5 have husky's are less than 5 years old.  3 out of the 5 leak bar oil.  I believe it a fault in the vent for the oil tank.  When I asked our local husky repair facility about it, he told me he puts an old floor mat under his saws :-/ 

pen


----------



## Thistle (Nov 21, 2011)

Bought my 22yr old 288XPW in mid June,used it 2 days after it arrived FedEx. Noticed a very slow leak around the '7th mount' anti-vibe spring underneath it.It sits on a double thick folded over 50 lb paper bird seed bag.I first thought it was the oiler itself,but a quick exam proved otherwise.Watched the saw when idling,you could see it bubbling out of there.Even continued when saw was shut off.

Turns out the rubber o ring on oil cap had shrunk a bit over the years (one on gas cap is still tight),so I replaced it with a new factory part.No leaks anywhere now.Best $2 investment all summer.

My 30 yr old wee Echo has always leaked a little,the  12 yr old Poulan Super 380 has never leaked. Poulan 475 that I sold 2 weeks ago would leak quite a bit unless oiler was backed off when in storage.


----------



## Boom Stick (Nov 22, 2011)

My Stihl 039 was leaking like crazy.  Due to all the sawdust and grime I could not tell where it was coming from.  Took it tot he dealer and he found a crack in the case.  Repaired it with some epoxy and charged me 35 bucks.  A new case was 160 for the part.  It still leaks but only a tiny bit now.  Before it was fixed it would leak the entire contents in a couple days.  How did I find out?  Leaked all over the garage floor.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 22, 2011)

Boom Stick said:
			
		

> My Stihl 039 was leaking like crazy.  Due to all the sawdust and grime I could not tell where it was coming from.  Took it tot he dealer and he found a crack in the case.  Repaired it with some epoxy and charged me 35 bucks.  A new case was 160 for the part.  It still leaks but only a tiny bit now.  Before it was fixed it would leak the entire contents in a couple days.  How did I find out?  Leaked all over the garage floor.



You have sawdust on your saw?  %-P


----------

